# Job offer need advice!



## Billyjames (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi I'm a newbie.

Iv been offered a bricklaying job in Egypt building 2 hotels and villas in Alexandria. All flights, accomodation, food and health insurance are provided. The salary is 3000 euro per month with Saturday work optional at 30 euro per hour. All the work is in Alexandria. Does this sound like a legitimate offer. Also what is the difference in bricklaying between uk and Egypt. Do they build bricks, concrete block or stones. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Billyjames said:


> Hi I'm a newbie.
> 
> Iv been offered a bricklaying job in Egypt building 2 hotels and villas in Alexandria. All flights, accomodation, food and health insurance are provided. The salary is 3000 euro per month with Saturday work optional at 30 euro per hour. All the work is in Alexandria. Does this sound like a legitimate offer. Also what is the difference in bricklaying between uk and Egypt. Do they build bricks, concrete block or stones. Any advice would be much appreciated


As far as offers go, it surely appears sweet. 

I do have to wonder why they would bring in a foreigner to do a task that locals are quite capable of. There's been a construction boom going on since the revolution (permits? why bother!) and buildings are flying up everywhere. It's not like it's an unusual job, or something Egyptians have to be trained to do.

Now, if it's a building site where bricks aren't hauled up either on someone's shoulders or in a cleverly crafted hoist, that may be different.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Have they asked you to pay money up front for something?

Millions of construction workers are unemployed here and could be employed for a fraction of what you are told you will be receiving. 

Lots of hotels were built here using expat expertise but as far as I know it as always as site managers, engineers etc not to labour.


----------



## Billyjames (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes 200 euros upfront which refunded as soon as I pass a medical. The 200 euros is protection to them incase I don't turn up. And it a western europeean company thhat have taken there business to Alexandria I'd be working for. Apparently they need english speaking staff. There will be Egyptian labourers on site but all the tradesmen will be european


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Billyjames said:


> Yes 200 euros upfront which refunded as soon as I pass a medical. The 200 euros is protection to them incase I don't turn up. And it a western europeean company thhat have taken there business to Alexandria I'd be working for. Apparently they need english speaking staff. There will be Egyptian labourers on site but all the tradesmen will be european


It sounds like a scam! why would they give you such a good package (specially when there are so many people here who can do that job) but ask you for a payment upfront? Do yourself a favour and keep away from them...


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Did you Google the company? And I agree with the other posters, labourers are plenty here. Also if there are laws for heavy lifting, dangerous work, etc, they are not followed...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Billyjames said:


> Yes 200 euros upfront which refunded as soon as I pass a medical. The 200 euros is protection to them incase I don't turn up. And it a western europeean company thhat have taken there business to Alexandria I'd be working for. Apparently they need english speaking staff. There will be Egyptian labourers on site but all the tradesmen will be european



then it is a scam... no one who works for a reputable company has to pay money up front..

They have made it a relatively small amount in the hope that is does not frighten people off..

It is up to you but my advice is keep your money in your pocket and look for a job elsewhere.


----------



## billyjames1987 (May 27, 2012)

General consultant: Israel Rojas
alexandriaconsulta[email protected]
Corporación alexandría
P.O. Box 138, Alejandría, Egipt

Only company name and address I got


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's a scam... you have been warned 

as a matter of interest how are you supposed to pay the money?


----------



## billyjames1987 (May 27, 2012)

Been told it has to be payed by PayPal. I'm not 100% sure it is legitamite myself. But there always the chance it could be genuine offer


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

billyjames1987 said:


> General consultant: Israel Rojas
> [email protected]
> Corporación alexandría
> P.O. Box 138, Alejandría, Egipt
> ...


The above address (which is written in Spanish), contains spelling errors. 

IT'S A SCAM


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

billyjames1987 said:


> Been told it has to be payed by PayPal. I'm not 100% sure it is legitamite myself. But there always the chance it could be genuine offer



There is no chance its genuine..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It doesn't even have it's own email address... ie [email protected]


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Billyjames said:


> Yes 200 euros upfront which refunded as soon as I pass a medical. The 200 euros is protection to them incase I don't turn up. And it a western europeean company thhat have taken there business to Alexandria I'd be working for. Apparently they need english speaking staff. There will be Egyptian labourers on site but all the tradesmen will be european


I promise you, it's a scam.

Here are some things to think about:

Hotel occupancy in the tourist resorts has been abysmal. Why would there be a need to build even more hotels when they can't fill what they have?

A full load of Egyptians speak English. People speak to me in English nearly everywhere I go. It's not an uncommon language. Egyptians learn it in the public schools (to an extent). So, it has nothing to do with the language.

Keep your money because if you part with it you will lose it.


----------



## cheekymonkey24 (Sep 8, 2012)

billyjames1987 said:


> Been told it has to be payed by PayPal. I'm not 100% sure it is legitamite myself. But there always the chance it could be genuine offer


Sorry to burst your bubble, but as somebody who works in the Construction / Civils Industry, I, like the others can assure you that it is a scam.

All of our workforce, from brickies to steelfixers, chippy's to painters, plumbers, sparkies and the like are locals. It is absolutely impossible for you to obtain a visa as a brickie! In fact it is illegal.

So, even if you think there is a change that it could be a genuine offer and you decide to part with 200 Euros, carry on son, because, I kid you not, you will not get a visa, even if you arrived in Egypt.

Hang on, I have another suggestion. I'll send you my paypal account details, you send me the money and members of the forum will gladly spend it on a night out!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pay for an interview through paypal? That's a new one, must be learning from the Nigerians.


----------



## billyjames1987 (May 27, 2012)

Cheers for warning everyone. Ill just tell the company I'm not willing to take the chance at getting scammed.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

billyjames1987 said:


> Been told it has to be payed by PayPal. I'm not 100% sure it is legitamite myself. But there always the chance it could be genuine offer


Just to add that Pay-Pal doesn't operate here in Egypt. This sounds like a foreign scam. 

How did you hear of them? Did they contact you? Can you somehow report them?


Since they used a gmail address, you can report them to google.

Reporting Abuse - Wallet Help


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Paypal WILL launch this year in Egypt: PayPal launching in Lebanon and Egypt


----------



## 1979sparks (Apr 9, 2013)

billyjames1987 said:


> Cheers for warning everyone. Ill just tell the company I'm not willing to take the chance at getting scammed.


Alright I was also offer electrician job with this company did you say anything to them about being scammed and did they say anything cheers lad


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

jemiljan said:


> Just to add that Pay-Pal doesn't operate here in Egypt. This sounds like a foreign scam.
> 
> How did you hear of them? Did they contact you? Can you somehow report them?
> 
> ...


Holy crap I was wondering why my account wasn't working! I even spoke to a customer service person at paypal and I said that I was in Egypt and they didn't even mention this.


----------

